# Holiday in Sicily November 2010



## annc64 (Mar 6, 2010)

hi 

Been in Sicily 2 months now, only had rain on and off for 2 days,
we are having a great time, still in t-shirts, so glad we came.


----------



## Bethune (Apr 21, 2008)

Cor ! we were there in October 2009 and it rained almost every day. Still you win some and lose some. We enjoyed Catania but strangely no else seemed to !! Great scenery in central Palermo Aire (a car park)
Have a great time.
Philip


----------

